# Petsmart cichlids are great!



## Robotponys (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok this sounds crazy, but the petsmart near my house (Manhattan Houston st) had their cichlids BREED and have fry 1/2 in. big. A couple yellow lab fry and one gray, striped one I took. Thats saying something about the health of their (larger, more expensive) fish. But they cant get guppies to breed. I think its the soft water in NYC. I have never successfully bred fish, even though I've had mollies, guppies, and danios... . Oh and typically the fry are free, depends who you ask. Most tell you to buy a fish and then you can get some fry.  Also anyone have any idea what a gray, lightly striped cichlid would be? (species) its a dwarf cichlid ik that for a fact. Check it out. This petsmart is SO much better than the Union sq petco. Very nice staff, much healthier fish (lower variety though), and way more knowledgeable and fun to talk to. Petco ignored me for 15 min... And they said there baby mollies were pygmy cories even thought they were obviously baby mollies... Pics for IDing later. 

Petsmart has low variety of fish sadly D:


----------



## Brooklyngal (Jul 24, 2011)

the petco in union sq does get in pygmy cories quite often; I got a few last time they has them and still have one left (lost some due to an ammonia spike). they really arent so bad, thought their fish often have ich.

also, I have the same NYC tap water and had guppies breed fine for me, even with ammonia in the water.

but anyways, good find!


----------

